# Exclusive Car Care - Porsche 993 C4S



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi Guys

Here we have a 1996 Porsche 993 C4S that required some TLC. The car had been painted a few years ago but body shop didn't do a good job of finishing down the finish.

The usual wash and decontamination stage were carried out and then parts were removed such as light clusters, badges and the rear wing deck lid cover


















I started with the Deck lid cover as I knew this would take a fair amount of time to get perfect 




































I then moved onto the rear decklid and rear end as this was the worst area on the car that would require the most work to get perfect








































































Moving onto the rest of the car









Here is a 50/50 showing the left side corrected (yet to be refined) after 2 stages of machine polishing and the right side untouched.





















































































































Light clusters were also corrected before refitting to vehicle.































































Here is the paint looking VERY glossy and slick after 3 stages of polishing and refining.


























































































Paint was then given a wipedown with CarPro Eraser and then protected with Blackfire Wet Diamond AFPP. Tyres dressed with Gtechniq T1 and wheels sealed with Swissvax Autobahn

and the end result..






























































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing car!
Great work mate, such a satisfying colour.
Looks very very glossy :thumb:


----------



## telgraham (Nov 24, 2011)

very slick and very glossy, excellent results


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

My word, thats a stonker!

Awesome work, awesome car.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

again amazing work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

great work as always


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

AaronGTi said:


> Amazing car!
> Great work mate, such a satisfying colour.
> Looks very very glossy :thumb:





telgraham said:


> very slick and very glossy, excellent results





alex163 said:


> My word, thats a stonker!
> 
> Awesome work, awesome car.





horned yo said:


> again amazing work





DMH-01 said:


> Great work :thumb:





sean20 said:


> great work as always


Thanks guy's


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Amazing Jay, machine polishing of the highest standard with huge amounts of gloss as always....


Regards
John


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

"Gods own car".. I'd sell my soul to the devil for one of those..

Superb work..


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Bloody hell! :argie:
Nice car and turnaround.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Now that is a good looking Porsche, finish looks awesome mate


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Perfect! Amazing work... what a gloss!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

The finish is amazing:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice to see you posting again Jay and that's a stunner with tremendous correction and beautiful paint finish! 

Alan W


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an amazing turnaround!


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:

Brian


----------



## Mr_Scisco (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow!! I bet that rear spoiler took a bit of work and patience. Love it.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

nothing short of pornographic! stunning lustre on a cracking car


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

My all time favorite 911, and stunning work by you sir.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work very glossy finish.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

JMB said:


> Amazing Jay, machine polishing of the highest standard with huge amounts of gloss as always....
> 
> Regards
> John


it did turn out VERY glossy, thanks



DampDog said:


> "Gods own car".. I'd sell my soul to the devil for one of those..
> 
> Superb work..


Thanks DampDog



UBRWGN said:


> Bloody hell! :argie:
> Nice car and turnaround.


Thank you



Auto Detox said:


> Now that is a good looking Porsche, finish looks awesome mate


Cheers Baz:thumb:



matzagrin said:


> Perfect! Amazing work... what a gloss!


Thank you



tonyy said:


> The finish is amazing:thumb:


Thanks tonyy:thumb:



Alan W said:


> Nice to see you posting again Jay and that's a stunner with tremendous correction and beautiful paint finish!
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan, thought I would have a break fro the forums for awhile but Im back:thumb:



Bill58 said:


> That's an amazing turnaround!


Cheers Bill:thumb:



Bkjames said:


> Looks stunning :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Thanks Bk



Mr_Scisco said:


> Wow!! I bet that rear spoiler took a bit of work and patience. Love it.


It did require the most work but worth it in the end:thumb:



kings.. said:


> nothing short of pornographic! stunning lustre on a cracking car


Thanks kings:thumb::thumb:



ted11 said:


> My all time favorite 911, and stunning work by you sir.


One of my favorite's also:thumb:



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work very glossy finish.


Thanks Scrim


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Always being impressed with your work Jay , but i never have a doubt about the perfect result you always get.

Impressive and detailed work my friend :thumb:


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

My god! I'm oozing.....
Beautiful work...There is only one other thing that compares to the ass end of a wide body Porsche...

Sean


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Jesus, that is some fantastic work there.

such a great looking car!!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Probably the most perfect car to detail in my opinion and that one doesn't half look stunning now, amazing work as always Jay! :thumb:


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Cracking job!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Racer said:


> Always being impressed with your work Jay , but i never have a doubt about the perfect result you always get.
> 
> Impressive and detailed work my friend :thumb:


Thank you Rui, I dont check on many studio posts but always have a look at yours as your work is always impressive:thumb:



bimmersean said:


> My god! I'm oozing.....
> Beautiful work...There is only one other thing that compares to the ass end of a wide body Porsche...
> 
> Sean


Totally agree, beautiful rear ends



Dwayne said:


> Jesus, that is some fantastic work there.
> 
> such a great looking car!!!


Thanks Jesus



Clark @ PB said:


> Probably the most perfect car to detail in my opinion and that one doesn't half look stunning now, amazing work as always Jay! :thumb:


Thanks Clark:thumb:



ercapoccia said:


> Cracking job!


Thank you erapoccia


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

That is stunning, such a deep lustre to the paint work. Some one has spent a bit of money making that looking an ultra rare 993 Turbo S.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

stunning job, those reflections are amazing :thumb:


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Huw said:


> That is stunning, such a deep lustre to the paint work. Some one has spent a bit of money making that looking an ultra rare 993 Turbo S.


I suspect the side air vents were probably spec`d like that from the factory as it has the standard Turbo rear spoiler not the Turbo S spoiler.

Either way, the car looks bloody amazing. Just needs to be lowered a little IMO


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Huw said:


> That is stunning, such a deep lustre to the paint work. Some one has spent a bit of money making that looking an ultra rare 993 Turbo S.





Olly1 said:


> I suspect the side air vents were probably spec`d like that from the factory as it has the standard Turbo rear spoiler not the Turbo S spoiler.
> 
> Either way, the car looks bloody amazing. Just needs to be lowered a little IMO


Yes it was spec'd with the side vents



Miguel Pestana said:


> stunning job, those reflections are amazing :thumb:


Thank you


----------

